# Stevens mb8



## t-roy (Jan 18, 2007)

Is there a 6.5 mid bass that will come close to output? 
I am doing a new system in a 2011 Ford Escape and don’t think my mb8 will fit don’t what to mess with door card. 

So how do the mb6 stack up to the mb8 or other 6.5 available? For midbass attack.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

it's kinda hard to compare an 8 to a 6.5. but compared to other 6.5s it's an awesome speaker.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

I would agree with that. Besides it does get concert level loud with great snap but if course of you are just looking for mid bass then who knows if even the 8 will be enough for you.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

my es 8s sound perfect in the mid bass departments would think that the 6.5s would also deliver what you are looking for


----------



## t-roy (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks I will have to get the door panel off next weekend and take some measurements


----------

